# Dobro Acquisition



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

I recently got a 1976 Dobro. Metal body, round neck which joins at the 14th fret. It is set up for slide, with a raised metal nut, and heavier gauge strings. I love the sound. I have it tuned in Open G right now, and usually play it with a metal slide. I have not found a glass one that I like so far. There is a bit of a change here, because I traded my Gurian S3R for it. I found that for my main acoustic I was almost always using my Yamaha FG 720, and the Gurian was staying in the humifified case most of the time.

Craig


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very cool! I envy you. But the Gurian will be missed eventually I bet. I almost bought one years ago and kick myself often for passing it up. However, that Dobro sound can't be beat!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Any pics?

I'm currently saving up for a square neck resonator. I just love the tone of those resonator guitars. I'm learning on a little 6 string Lap Steel tuned GBDGBD, same as the Dobro tuning. However, I've always struggled with tunings other than the old standard EADGBE - stupid brain !


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

No pics yet. I will try and post some soon. I have a Korg GT-120 tuner that has settings for Standard, Bass, Open E, Open G, Open A, and DADGAD. You can input an electric, and tune to the sweep needle or set it to tone, and tune to the tone that it will produce. It is about the size of a pack of smokes (oh-oh), has a fold out stand, and runs on two triple A batteries. If I say any more, I will ask Korg for a commission on these things.

Craig


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, I meant that I struggle with "playing" in a different tuning, not actually tuning the guitar. My brain is so hardwired to the regular tuning, and where notes and scale lie, that I have difficulty "picturing" notes, intervals, chords etc being in different locations. Hopefully this will get easier as I continue to noodle on the lap steel that I have.



gurianguy said:


> I have a Korg GT-120 tuner that has settings for Standard, Bass, Open E, Open G, Open A, and DADGAD. You can input an electric, and tune to the sweep needle or set it to tone, and tune to the tone that it will produce. It is about the size of a pack of smokes (oh-oh), has a fold out stand, and runs on two triple A batteries. If I say any more, I will ask Korg for a commission on these things.
> 
> Craig


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

There is a nice 1930's Dobro on the 12fret site today going for $999

http://www.12fret.com/used/DobroSquareNeckJO.jpg


----------

